

Ask HN: Experience with Zuora, billing system? - endlessvoid94

http://www.zuora.com - A startup that focuses on billing and payments for subscription businesses online.<p>Does anyone have experience dealing with them, good or bad?  I'm looking both at usability and profitability.  Do they have many users/businesses?  Do they work well?
======
timf
There's been some, not much, talk about it: <http://searchyc.com/zuora>

